# Budget Mods For Ruger 10/22?



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

My nephew's first gun. I don't know squat about them, I've got a Marlin 795. Sights, trigger kits, etc?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The Ruger BX trigger is a major upgrade. ($70 on ebay) It is a drop in unit built by Ruger.
I would teach him to shoot open sights first and put a 4x scope on for his next birthday.
A quality sling is a good idea for a beginner since once the gun is slung, it points straight up. 
A three pack of 10 shot magazines and a brick of ammo would be a nice touch too!

28 years back I gave my nephew (now 40 y.o.) my old 10/22 that he bested his Dad with at the range a year earlier.
I am still his favorite Uncle!

GW


----------

